# Savannah Knights



## Corwyn (Nov 23, 2002)

Apearently this story didn't make it with the swithing of the boards.

Which is a shame, as it was one of the best story's on the old boards. 

For those who don't remember, it was a story set in 20th century earth with D&D thrown in (like buffy). The monsters and magic was kept secret and regulated by an organisation. 

Tried the link that is given in the main list of links detailing personal campaing sites, unfortynaly it doesn't work. 

Does anybody have a copy?


----------



## loxmyth (Nov 23, 2002)

actually, it was reposted on these boards here:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=87


----------



## Corwyn (Nov 23, 2002)

Thanks  loxmyth with the prefix on the name I couldn't find it. 

Now to cut and past this into a word file.


----------



## Fade (Nov 24, 2002)

I think Rangerwickett has the formatted files up on his website.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 24, 2002)

Actually, I don't have them formatted, sadly.  I can try to do that over the Thanksgiving break (between writing other new things).


----------

